# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  προβλημα με opel astra

## IOANNIS

λοιπον εχω ενα opel astra μοντελο 2002, και τις τελευταιες μερες μου παρουσιασε το εξης προβλημα... δυσκολευεται να παρει μπροστα, και οταν παρει, ακουγετε λες και ειναι τρακτερ :Tongue2: , και επισεις μπαινει ο κοφτης στης 4000 στροφες!!!!  :Lol:  ξεχασα να πω και οτι πολλες φορες μου σβηνει, οταν παω να αλλαξω ταχυτητα.
αν το παω στην opel θα μου πιασουν τον κ@λ@, και γιαυτο ρωταω μηπως ξερει κανενας τι μπορει να φταιει, η που πρεπει να το παω να το δουν? (μηχανικο, καρμυλατερατζι, ηλεκτρολογο)

----------


## Painter

Λειτουργία όπως την περιγράφεις + κραδασμούς κλπ μου κάνει να μή λειτουργεί σωστά ένας τουλάχιστον κύλινδρος.
Είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει ένα μπουζί ή να έχεις πρόωλημα με πολλαπλασιαστή/μπουζοκαλώδιο.
Δέν ξέρω άν έχεις ένα κοινό πολλαπλασιαστή ή δύο ή 4 όπως τα μοτέρ 1.8Τ του VAG group.
Βάλε μπροστά και ενώ δουλεύει αποσύνδεσε ένα μπουζοκαλώδιο (με προσοχή μή καρβουνιάσεις)  και παρατήρησε άν αλλάζει η λειτουργία της μηχανής.
Αν αλλάζει/σβήνει κλπ σημαίνει πως το αντίστοιχο μπουζί-καλώδιο είναι οκ.
Συνεχίζεις σε επόμενο μπουζοκαλώδιο μέχρι (άν..) να βρείς ένα που να μήν αλλάζει κάτι στον τρόπο/ήχο λειτουργίας. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση φταίει το αντίστοιχο μπουζί/καλώδιο κλπ οπότε αλλάζεις και τα 4 μπουζί ή ότι βρείς σε αυτή τη διαδρομή.
Αν τελικά απο ηλεκτρικά είσαι οκ υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει ψιλοβουλώσει το μπέκ ψεκασμού ενός κυλίνδρου, άν δέν έχει κλάσει τελείως αυτα βγαίνουν και τα καθαρίζουν με υπέρηχους (μάστορας). Σε πιό ανόδυνες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει πρόσθετο βενζίνης (πχ της STP) που το βάζεις πρίν γεμίσεις το ρεζερβουάρ και τα ψιλοκαθαρίζει.
Αν είσαι τελείως γκαντέμης το πρόβλημά σου ίσως να είναι μηχανικό με βαλβίδες κλπ οπότε πάει μακρυά η βαλίτσα (είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Ιωάννη).
Τώρα υπάρχει και περίπτωση να έβαλες και βενζίνη σε κανένα περίεργο βενζινάδικο αλλα εσύ θα κρίνεις.

Ααααα
Μπάς και έκανες κανένα πλύσιμο μηχανής και μούλιασε?

Καλή τύχη.

Στέφανος

----------


## sakis

πισω απο τον πολλαπλασιαστη εχει  ενα  BU 808  μαλιστα ειναι διπλα στο βερτικαλ  αλλαξε το και ολα θα πανε μια χαρα 

χαχαχαχα

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε στεφανε σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.
βενζινα βαζω απο το θειο μου που εχει βενζιναδικο αρα απο εκει ειμαι οκ.  :Smile: . πλυσιμο μηχανης δεν εχω κανει ποτε μου! το μονο που εκανα στο αμαξι ειναι οτι του αλλαξα μπουζια πριν 2 μηνες( με τα παλια που ηταν με 4 ακιδες, ειχα κανει 50χιλιαδες χιλιομετρα) και του εβαλα παλι τα ιδια.
λες να βραχυκυκλωσε κανενα απο τα καινουργια μπουζι???
αα να πω επισεις οτι δεν μπορω να κοιταξω ενα ενα τα μπουζι, γιατι αυτα βρισκονται καπου στην μεση, βαθια μεσα στην μηχανη, και απο πανω εχει ενα καπακι με μπουζοκαλωδια πολυ κοντα, και κουμπονουνε ολα μαζι!  :Bored: 
ελπιζω το προβλημα να μην ειναι μηχανικο με βαλβιδες...
θα αλλαξω σημερα αυριο ξανα τα μπουζι, και θα επανελθω με νεα!!

----------


## gsmaster

Ο αδερφός μου έχει το ίδιο του 2000 μοντέλο το οποίο του έκανε το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Το αμάξι σε κάποια φάση έχασε την δύναμή του έκανε σαν τρακτερ και έσβηνε. 

Απ'οτι μου είπε ήταν φλάντζα κεφαλής, στα πρώτα μοντέλα βάζανε κανονική φλάντζα την οποία την έκαιγε, και στα επόμενα βαζανε διαφορετικού τύπου φλάντζα.

----------


## Phatt

Ο Στεφανος τα ειπε παρα πολυ καλα τα γραμματα...

Γιαννη αμα δεν φτανεις να βγαλεις ενα ενα τα μπουζοκαλωδια, βγαλτα απο την αλλη μερια, την μερια του πολλαπλασιαστη, 1-1 παντα.

Αυτο που με ανυσηχει οτι μπορει να μην ειναι τιποτε απο αυτα που ανεφερε ο Στεφανος, ειναι οτι κοφταρει στις 4 χιλιαδες, πραγμα περιεργο και παραπεμπει αλλου(σε μυαλα και λοιπα ηλεκτρονικα και οχι ηλεκτρολογικα).

Σακη συγχωρεσε την αγνοια μου, αλλα τι ειναι το BU 808 και τι ειναι το vertical;

----------


## SW9MBL

Για σου Γιανναρε κατο απο το καπετανακιο μετα το θερινο σινεμα αριστερα οπος κατεβενεις ειναι ο γκονκολος (μηχανικος) αυτος παλια ειχε το επισημο σερβις της οπελ  πρην ακομα ανηξει ο βασιλακης στη βιομηχανικη δικο του σερβης εκη πειγα εγω το δικο μου μολης τελειοσε η μηχ εγγ και εμεινα πολυ ευχαριστημενος 

Στην οπελ για αλλαγη ημαντα χρονισμου σερβις 40.000km  μου ειχαν πει (περιπου 600 ευρω θα παει νεαρε) 

*^^%$%#@!$%^&*()))&&^%% μαζευα τα αυτια μου απο κατο !!!!!!!

Πηγα εκη και μου ειπε εχει με 250 εχει με 300 εχει με 350 ευρο αυτος ο ιδιος ημαντας που βαζει η οπελ τι θελεις ? Τον ευαλα και ολα οκ

----------


## sakis

> Ο Στεφανος τα ειπε παρα πολυ καλα τα γραμματα...
> 
> Γιαννη αμα δεν φτανεις να βγαλεις ενα ενα τα μπουζοκαλωδια, βγαλτα απο την αλλη μερια, την μερια του πολλαπλασιαστη, 1-1 παντα.
> 
> Αυτο που με ανυσηχει οτι μπορει να μην ειναι τιποτε απο αυτα που ανεφερε ο Στεφανος, ειναι οτι κοφταρει στις 4 χιλιαδες, πραγμα περιεργο και παραπεμπει αλλου(σε μυαλα και λοιπα ηλεκτρονικα και οχι ηλεκτρολογικα).
> 
> Σακη συγχωρεσε την αγνοια μου, αλλα τι ειναι το BU 808 και τι ειναι το vertical;



 
φιλε παναγιωτη ειναι απλα ενα αστειο...τα πραγματα αυτα βρισκονατι μεσα σε μια τηλεοραση και σε κανενα αυτοκινητο 
απλα πειραξα τον γιατρο λιγο για να γελασουμε 

ριγκαρντς σακης

----------


## Phatt

> φιλε παναγιωτη ειναι απλα ενα αστειο...τα πραγματα αυτα βρισκονατι μεσα σε μια τηλεοραση και σε κανενα αυτοκινητο 
> απλα πειραξα τον γιατρο λιγο για να γελασουμε 
> 
> ριγκαρντς σακης




Ετσι πες... :Wink: 
Γιατι ψιλοχαθηκα...

----------


## mits

Αυτό με τις 4000 στροφές που κόβει σαν να πέφτει ο κόφτης μου θύμησε μια περιπέτεια που είχα με το δικό μου αυτοκίνητο (άλλη μάρκα) και δεν μπορούσε να βρει κανείς τι έχει. Τελικά ήταν ένας αισθητήρας γωνίας εκκεντροφόρου. Αλλά εμένα τότε δε μου έκανε άλλο πρόβλημα εκτός από αυτό. 
Το να κάνει σαν τρακτέρ που λες παραπέμπει όπως είπε και άλλος φίλος πιο πριν στο να μη λειτουργεί καλά κάποιος κύλινδρος (το έχω πάθει κι αυτό, καμμένο μπουζί και μάλιστα πέταξε την ακίδα του μέσα στον κύλινδρο - πίκρα!). Τσέκαρε τα μπουζί μήπως κάποιο έχει καεί ή τους πολλαπλασιαστές. Πάντως επειδή κάθε περίπτωση είναι ξεχωριστή, εγώ θα συμβούλευα ένα συνεργείο εμπιστοσύνης.

----------


## badsak

Επειδη τυχαινει να εχω το ιδιο αυτοκινητο και μου εχει παρουσιασει το ιδιο προβλημα δυο φορες με διαφορετικη αιτια την καθε φορα. Η πρωτη ηταν φλαντζα κεφαλης στα 60000khm και η δευτερη ηταν ο πολαπλασιαστης στα 130000. Τωρα στην πρωτη περιπτωση IOANNIS να σαι ετοιμος να τα σκασεις χοντρα. κανα 800αρι  αν πας αντιπροσωπεια και κανα 300-350αρι  σε καποιο μη εξουσιοδοτημενο συνεργειο. Στην δευτερη περιπτωση πρεπει να αλαχτει ο πολλαπλασιαστης (εκεινο το μαυρο με τα κοντα μπουζοκαλωδια) και με κανα 100-150 ευρω εισαι ΟΚ (οχι για γνησιο). Αν και ειμαι τις γνωμης οτι δεν υπαρχει γνησιο ανταλακτικο. Και ο ιδιος ο κατακευαστης βαζει οτι να ναι.
Γενικα πλεον οτι και να χαλασει στο αυτοκινητο δεν βαζω γνησιο και βρηκα την υγεια μου.
Παντως αυτα τα ΟΠΕΛ ειναι πολυ ζημιαρικα αυτοκινητα.
Εκανα το λαθος απο Honda να παω σε opel και το σκυλομετανιωσα.

----------


## Xarry

Ρε παιδια φλατζα κεφαλης χωρις να εχει ανοιχτει το μοτερ μου ακουγεται παρα πολυ παραξενο. Πολλαπλασιαστης και λοιπα που εχουν να κανουν με ρευματα οκ κατανοητο δεν χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερη εξηγηση. Απο τα λιγα μηχανολογικα που ξερω και απο αυτα που διαβαζω και εχω συναντησει στο δικο μου προς μπουζι-βαβλιδες το κοβω. Ειναι δηλαδη ενας κυλινδρος νεκρος και τον "σπρωχνουν" οι αλλοι 3 για αυτο και ο θορυβος αν και οι βαλβιδες συνδεοντε μεταξυ τους οποτε αν κολλησει μια δεν δουλευει καθολου το μοτερ.

----------


## badsak

Και ομως Xarry ειναι μια κλασικη βλαβη στα αστρα. Απο οσους φιλους γνωριζω και εχουν αστρα δυστηχως την εχουν πατησει με φλαντζα απο τα 40,000
μεχρι τα 80,000khm.
φλαντζα κεφαλης, πολλαπλασιαστης, αντλια βενζινης και μοτερ τιμονιου ειναι οι κλασικοτερες βλαβες στα αστρα.

----------


## Phatt

Ειμαι ενας περηφανος ιδιοκτητης ενος ASTRA F 1.4GL '92 (το παλιο) και εχω να σας πω οτι το αμαξι ειναι *σκυλι μαυρο*.
Αυτη την στιγμη που μιλαμε εχει 371.000km και πηγαινει μια χαρα.Πριν 2 χρονια το εκανα μια επισκευη, ενα γυαλισμα τους κυλινδρους και ελατηρια, γιατι ειχε αρχισει να μου τσιμπαει λαδακια.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα μεταγενεστερα astra βγηκαν αρκετα παθιαρικα σε σχεση με τους πατεραδες τους...

Εχω και ενα Honda, δεν υπαρχει λογος να συζηταμε για συγκριση αναμεσα σε Honda και Opel..

----------


## IOANNIS

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας. επειδη απο οτι μου ειπατε, η ζημια θα μου βγει πολλα λεφτα, εψαξα εχθες και βρηκα καποιον γνωστο μου, ο οποιος εχει ενα ξαδερφο μηχανικο, που δουλευει σε μια εταιρεια αυτοκινητων. τον πηρα τηλ και θα ερθει σημερα το απογευμα να δει το αμαξι! 
αρα σημερα θα εχουμε μια πρωτη εκτιμηση της ζημιας!!!
επισεις να πω οτι το αμαξι εχει κανει 90.000χιλ, και εκτος απο λαδια, φιλτρο αερα και φιλτρο λαδιου, δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα αλλο!  :Rolleyes:  πρωτη φορα μου βγαζει ζημια!!

----------


## badsak

Αντε με το καλο και ελπιζω να εχει την μικροτερη δυνατη ζημια. Να την γλιτωσεις με κανα μπουζι :Smile: 
IOANNIS Αν ειναι φλατζα κεφαλης μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αν βλεποντας τον δεικτη λαδιου τα λαδια εχουν παρει μυστηριο χρωμα θα ειναι καπως λευκα με διαφορες κυλιδες η τα κολαρα του ψυγειου μπορει να φουσκωνουν απο την συμπιεση που χανεται μεσα στο κυκλωμα του.Πρεπει να μπορεις ανετα να τα πατησεις με το χερι με την μηχανη σε λειτουργια και να μην σου δειχνουν οτι ειναι φουσκωμενα.
Και εγω μεχρι τα 60000 ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενος. Μετα αρχισε καθε τρεις και λιγο να με τρεχει στο συνεργειο.(παλι καλα που ειναι κολητος μου) Τωρα εχει περιπου 170000 και μου τσιμπαει και αρκετο λαδι 500-1000 γραμμαρια σε καθε αλλαγη. Το κακο με το δικο μου ειναι πως διαλεγει και ποτε θα χαλασει.
Παντα χριστουγεννα και πασχα βγαζει τις βλαβες.(θελει μαλλον να κανει και αυτο γιορτες) Και μαλιστα την τελευταια φορα χαλασε (αντλια βενζινης) στην αυλη του συνεργειου!!!
Το θεμα ειναι πως το οδηγαει και η γυναικα μου και δεν μπορω να βγαλω ασφαλη συμπερασματα :Wink:

----------


## mike_gr

Μαλλον,οπως περιγραφεις την βλαβη,πας για αλλαγη του disc κοινος ενα εξαρτημα με 4 μπουζοπιπες που κουμπωνει κατευθειαν ταυτοχρονα στα μπουζι δηλαδη μπουζι και πολλαπλασιαστης οποτε αν δεν ειναι καποιο μουφα μπουζι ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενος καποιος πολλαπλασιαστης και δουλευεις με 3 κυλινδρους,
για να ειναι φλαντζα πρεπει να βγαζεις την ταπα λαδιου και να εχει πιασει μια κρεμα επανω της η' να εχεις σαπουναδα στο δοχειο που βαζεις αντιψυκτικο.
Υπ΄οψιν ειχα κι εγω astra g 2001
παντως με τα χιλιομετρα που εχεις παρε το σετ της skf που εχει ιμαντα εκκεντροφορου,αντλια νερου,τεντωτηρα,και τους τεμπεληδες γιατι επιβαλετε να τα αλλαξεις για να μην ψαχνεσε,εγω ανα 60000 χλμ τα πεταγα ηταν δεν ηταν ενταξει.
φιλικα Μιχαλης

----------


## jim.ni

μπορεί ο ιμάντας χρονισμού να έχει πηδήξει δόντι από τα γρανάζια του/των
εκκεντροφόρων. δεν έχεις αλλάξει ακόμα ιμάντα ?

----------


## lynx

> Αντε με το καλο και ελπιζω να εχει την μικροτερη δυνατη ζημια. Να την γλιτωσεις με κανα μπουζι
> IOANNIS Αν ειναι φλατζα κεφαλης μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αν βλεποντας τον δεικτη λαδιου τα λαδια εχουν παρει μυστηριο χρωμα θα ειναι καπως λευκα με διαφορες κυλιδες η τα κολαρα του ψυγειου μπορει να φουσκωνουν απο την συμπιεση που χανεται μεσα στο κυκλωμα του



δεν ειναι απαραιτητο... γενικα η φλατζα μπορει να κοπει και σε αλλα σημεια και να χανεται πιεση σε διπλανους
κυλινδρους.  :Smile: 






> μπορεί ο ιμάντας χρονισμού να έχει πηδήξει δόντι από τα γρανάζια του/των
> εκκεντροφόρων. δεν έχεις αλλάξει ακόμα ιμάντα ?



θεωρεις οτι θα δουλευε μετα τρικυλινδρο το αμαξι?!

----------


## IOANNIS

καλημερα!! επανερχομαι με νεα...
εχθες το απογευμα ηρθε ο ξαδερφος του γνωστου μου να δει το αμαξι. αφου το εκανε βολτα και το ακουσε μου ειπε: η καποιο μπουζι βραχυκυκλωνει, η ο πολλαπλασιαστης δηλ το εξαρτημα με τις 4 μπουζοπιπες που κουμπωνει κατευθειαν ταυτοχρονα στα μπουζι(αλλα μου ειπε οτι πολλη σπανια χαλαει), η η πεταλουδα του καρμπυλατερ, μιας και το γκαζι ειναι ηλεκτρονικο, και πολλες φορες κολαει!!!
προτου αρχισει να ψαχνει μου λεει.... 90% ειναι η πεταλουδα.....
εγω του ειπα οτι μου ειχατε πει εδω δηλ μπορει να εχουν προβλημα οι βαλβιδες, φλαντζα κεφαλης κτλ και μου απαντησε οτι, αν το αμαξι δεν εκοβε στις 4000χιλ στροφες τοτε, θα σκεφτομασταν ολα αυτα, αλλα αφου το αμαξι κοβει στις 4000χιλ στροφες τοτε το προβλημα ειναι πολυ πιο απλο.
εβγαλε λοιπον το καρμπυλατερ, το καθαρισε σε ενα υγρο, το ξαναεβαλε απανω και μετα εβγαλε την μπαταρια για 5 λεπτα για να κανει reset, ετσι ωστε οταν την ξανασυνδεση, να επαναφερη ο εγκεφαλος την πεταλουδα στης εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις(ολλα αυτα επειδη ειναι ηλεκτρονικο το γκαζι).
οταν τελειωσε(δεν εκανε πανω απο 20 λεπτα), μου λεει μπες μεσα και βαλε μπροστα... και ως δια μαγειας το αμαξι πηρε αμεσως μπροστα, και το προβλημα εξαφανιστηκε... μαλιστα δουλευε πιο καλα και απο καινουργιο!!  :Lol: 
μου πηρε 50 ευρω και μου ειπε να μην πω σε κανενα πιο ηταν το προβλημα!!! το γιατι το καταλαβαινετε..  :Angry: 

ξεχασα να πω οτι δεν εχω αλλαξει ουτε ιμαντα, ουτε τιποτα στο αμαξι.
ο μηχανικος μου ειπε οτι πρεπει επειγοντος να αλλαξω τον ιμαντα της μηχανης, καθως να παω να παρω για να αλλαξουμε και ενα σετακι, που εχει μεσα κατι πουλεμαν και αλλον ενα ιμαντα.
πηγα σημερα το πρωι και τα πηρα... το σετακι(ρουλεμαν ιμαντας) 170 ευρω και ο ιμαντας τις μηχανης 20 ευρω... και θα παω να μου τα αλλαξει σημερα το απογευμα!!!
παντος, πολυ ακριβεια αυτα τα ανταλακτικα.....  :frown:

----------


## badsak

Μπραβο IOANNIS τυχερος ησουν.
170 ευρω????? Γνησια πηρες?
Κατα την γνωμη μου θα ηταν καλυτερα να επερνες ενα σετακι ρουλεμαν SKF ιμαντες POWERGRIP η GATES που ειναι κλασεις ανωτερα απο τα γνησια. Γιατι δυστηχως οι κατασκευαστες παντα βαζουν οτι ποιο φθηνο βρουν.
Να αλλαξεις οπωσδηποπτε και την αντλια νερου μαζι με τον ιμαντα χρονισμου
για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο(Περνει κινηση απο τον ιμαντα).Κανονικα την αλλαζεις καθε 60000kmh μαζι με τον ιμαντα χρονισμου.
Ειναι κριμα μετα απο 10000-20000 χιλιομετρα να  ξηλωνεις παλι ιμαντες. :Wink:

----------


## Phatt

> μου πηρε 50 ευρω και μου ειπε να μην πω σε κανενα πιο ηταν το προβλημα!!! το γιατι το καταλαβαινετε..



Πληρωσες ενα 50ρικο τη γνωση του...Τελευταια εχει αρχισει να ακριβαινει η γνωση επικινδυνα...Καλα που ειναι και τα forum και μαθαινουμε τιποτα τζαμπα...

----------


## DT200

> Πληρωσες ενα 50ρικο τη γνωση του...



Ο τεχνίτης δεν πίρε 50 Ευρώ για να πει μία γνώμη, αλλά για να του φτιάξει 
το αμάξι.

κατά την γνώμη μου, είναι πολύ καλή η τιμή.

----------


## Mousakias

> ... μου ειπε να μην πω σε κανενα πιο ηταν το προβλημα!!! το γιατι το καταλαβαινετε..



Γιατί? Δεν ξέρω πολλά από αμάξια. Αλλά έχω περιέργεια να μάθω.

----------


## xifis

μολις ειπε το προβλημα..μια ωραια πεταλουδα..κ 50 ευρω δεν ηταν τπτ,μπροστα στα μπιλιετα που θα του εβγαζαν οι μαστοροι, που παιζει να κανανε το ιδιο..

----------


## siolosni

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα παιδιά. Αμείβεται και η γνώση , και η επίσκεψη και η επισκευή. Ίσως το καθάρισμα να μην χρειαζόταν και να έπρεπε να κάνει μονό το reset. Για αυτό ίσως να στο είπε. Διάβασα κι εγώ τα προηγούμενα και το μυαλό μου πήγε στον εγκέφαλο. Όλα τα αυτοκίνητα με εγκέφαλο πλέον έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα… Ξεχάστε τα περί Γερμανικής τεχνολογίας και και και και…

----------


## mike_gr

αλλαξε και την αντλια νερου γιατι εχεις μαζεψει μπολικα χλμ,αφου θα λυθει εκει το αυτοκινητο ειναι κριμα να μην την αλλαξεις

----------


## KOKAR

μου κάνατε την καρδιά περιβόλι......
πριν 2 μήνες αγόρασα ένα ASTRA 11/2002 από ένα φίλο με 59000Km με
όλα τα service στην αντιπροσωπία ( αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό η κακό )
και διαβάζοντας το thread του Γιάννη τα έπαιξα......

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε κωστα εγω πιστευω οτι εκανες καλη επιλογη που αγορασες το ASTRA! 
εμενα στα 7 χρονια που εχω το αμαξι, πρωτη φορα μου εβγαλε προβλημα, και φαντασου οτι το πηγαινω συνεχως κοφτες...  :Lol:  ποτε δεν κανω αλλαγη ταχυτητας πριν απο τις 6000στροφες. 
θυμαμαι μια φορα πριν 5-6 χρονια πηγαινα χανια 5 η ωρα τα ξημερωματα, και ετρεχα με 190χιλ σε μια ευθεια, οταν ξαφνικα πεταχτηκε μπροστα μου ενας παππους με ενα φορτηγακι... με αποτελεσμα για να σταματησω του εβαλα 2-ερα, και την επομενη στιγμη πυκνη καπνοι παντου..... το αμαξι σταματησε βεβαια, αλλα δισκοι πλατο και ρουλεμαν ειχαν γινει μια μαζα...
τοτε ηταν η πρωτη φορα που πηγε μαστορα, και η τελευταια μεχρι τωρα.  :Smile:

----------


## mike_gr

> μου κάνατε την καρδιά περιβόλι......
> πριν 2 μήνες αγόρασα ένα ASTRA 11/2002 από ένα φίλο με 59000Km με
> όλα τα service στην αντιπροσωπία ( αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό η κακό )
> και διαβάζοντας το thread του Γιάννη τα έπαιξα......



Δεν νομιζω οτι εκανες χαζομαρα με την επιλογη σου,
εγω ειχα ενα astra g 2001 1.6 sport και δεν το πουλησα επειδη ειχα προβληματα,το μονο που πρεπει να αλλαζεις στην ωρα του ειναι ιμαντας εκκεντροφορου,τεντωτηρα,αντλια νερου δηλαδη ολο το σετακι ανα 60000 χλμ,και δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα,
παντως οποιο φιλαρακι εχει καποιο προβλημα με astra g ευχαριστως να το κουβεντιασουμε γιατι ολα τα service τα εκανα μονος,υπαρχει και manual απο τον haynes με κωδικο 3758,εγω το ειχα παρει στον παπασωτηριου,μεχρι γενικη επισκευει εχει μεσα και δεν κοστιζει πανω απο 30 ευρω.
φιλικα Μιχαλης

----------


## KOKAR

> Δεν νομιζω οτι εκανες χαζομαρα με την επιλογη σου,
> εγω ειχα ενα astra g 2001 1.6 sport και δεν το πουλησα επειδη ειχα προβληματα,το μονο που πρεπει να αλλαζεις στην ωρα του ειναι ιμαντας εκκεντροφορου,τεντωτηρα,αντλια νερου δηλαδη ολο το σετακι ανα 60000 χλμ,και δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα,
> παντως οποιο φιλαρακι εχει καποιο προβλημα με astra g ευχαριστως να το κουβεντιασουμε γιατι ολα τα service τα εκανα μονος,υπαρχει και manual απο τον haynes με κωδικο 3758,εγω το ειχα παρει στον παπασωτηριου,μεχρι γενικη επισκευει εχει μεσα και δεν κοστιζει πανω απο 30 ευρω.
> φιλικα Μιχαλης




ευτυχώς το μεγάλο service ( ιμάντα κλπ ) τα είχε αλλάξει ο φίλος μου και υπάρχει γραμμένο μέσα στο service book.....

----------


## badsak

Παιδια τα 1600αρια δεν ειχαν σοβαρα προβληματα.
Προβληματα ειχαν τα 1400αρια.
Και να πεις δεν εκανα σωστα συντηρηση??? Τα εκανα ολα και με το παραπανω και παντα στα χιλιομετρα τους (αρκετες φορες και νωριτερα).
Ηταν το πρωτο αυτοκινητο που το προσεξα τοσο πολυ.
Και δεν ειμαι και κανενας που δεν ειχε αλλα αυτοκινητα να συγκρινει.
Απλα ολα τα αυτοκινητα που ειχα ηταν made in japan.
Επαγγελματικα και επιβατικα. (HONDA MITSUBISHI NISSAN).
Τα χρηματα που εδωσα για επισκευες στο ASTRA δεν τα εδωσα για ολα τα υπολοιπα μαζι. Εμαθα με αυτοκινητα που δεν βγαζαν προβληματα και πολυ μου κακοφανηκε με το ASTRA που με κρεμασε αρκετες φορες.
Ο καθενας βγαζει τα συμπερασματα τα του.
Εγω απλα οταν ξαναπαρω αυτοκινητο θα κοιταξω μονο Ιαπωνικο.

----------


## KOKAR

βρε μου μπήγετε που μου μπήγετε το μαχαίρι .......
είναι ανάγκη να το στριφογυρνάτε κιόλας ???  :Cool:

----------


## badsak

> βρε μου μπήγετε που μου μπήγετε το μαχαίρι .......
> είναι ανάγκη να το στριφογυρνάτε κιόλας ???



KOKARE εμεις να ειμαστε καλα να εχουμε την υγεια μας και αυτα ας χαλαν να ειμαστε γεροι να τα φτιαχνουμε. 
Για οτι γινεται με χρηματα μην στεναχωριεσαι.

----------


## nikkos

> βρε μου μπήγετε που μου μπήγετε το μαχαίρι .......
> είναι ανάγκη να το στριφογυρνάτε κιόλας ???



άστους να λένε  :Smile:  μια χαρά είναι το Astra  :Smile:

----------


## babisko

> βρε μου μπήγετε που μου μπήγετε το μαχαίρι .......
> είναι ανάγκη να το στριφογυρνάτε κιόλας ???



OPEL ASTRA 1400cc μοντέλο 1997
Το κράτησα μέχρι το 2004, οπότε και άλλαξα αυτοκίνητο. Εκτός από τα service του, δεν έδωσα ούτε μια δραχμή παραπάνω. Λόγω "καλού μάστορα"  :Thumbdown:   όμως είχα πρόβλημα με φλάντζα κυλιδροκεφαλής. Δεν άλλαξε την υδραντλία ενώ είχε προβλήματα, ανέβασε θερμοκρασία οπότε...  :Επιθετικός: Αλάχτηκε και από τότε τίποτε άλλο. Σκυλί. Το αυτοκίνητο το πήρε ένας κολητός μου και μέχρι σήμερα έχει φτάσει τις 250.000 χιλιόμετρα και δεν κατάλαβαίνει τίποτε. Άψογο. Και να το πρόσεχε ο κολητός... "Έλα ρε συ, όσο πάει, δεν έχει ανάγκη..."
Κώστα, μην ανησυχείς, τα ASTRA για μένα είναι αστέρια.

----------


## kxrem

Ειναι καποιο μπουζοκαλωδιο στα σιγουρα!!!
Ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα στο ιδιο αμαξι και μολις το αλλαξα ολα καλα.
Απο τα χρονια κοβεται σε καποιο σημειο και μαζευει υγρασια. 
Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν στο κανει παντα αλλα τυχαινει καποιες φορες.
Α, και κατι ακομα! Μονο η αντιπροσωπια θα σου δωσει λυση, μη παιδευσαι με διαφορους τεχνιτες.

----------


## AKIS

Δεν εχει μπουζοκαλωδια!Η φλατζα δεν καιγεται απο τα 40.000!Βαλτε το πανω σε ενα διαγνωστικο να δειτε τι φταιει!Κατι στα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι!Ισως θελει αλλαγη το dis

----------


## marioulinos

αισθητηρας λαμδα.
τ ε λ ο ς

----------


## Nemmesis

ενας χρονος περασε ρε παιδια απο το τελευταιο ποστ... που το ξεθαψατε το θεμα??...

----------


## herctrap

> Δεν εχει μπουζοκαλωδια



και πως γινετε η αναφλεξη απο που παιρνουν ρευμα τα μπουζι?

δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει βενζινοκιτηρας που να δουλευει χωρις σπινθηρα

----------


## klik

> και πως γινετε η αναφλεξη απο που παιρνουν ρευμα τα μπουζι?
> 
> δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει βενζινοκιτηρας που να δουλευει χωρις σπινθηρα



η "πίπα" είναι ο πολλαπλασιαστής και δίνει υψηλή στο μπουζί απ'ευθείας χωρίς μεσολάβηση καλωδίου.





> ενας χρονος περασε ρε παιδια απο το τελευταιο ποστ... που το ξεθαψατε το θεμα??...



 το καλοκαίρι ξαναβγαίνουν πολλά ζόμπι, άσε που με τη νεα μορφή του φόρουμ υπάρχει μια σύγχυση ακόμα

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> ενας χρονος περασε ρε παιδια απο το τελευταιο ποστ... που το ξεθαψατε το θεμα??...




Παναγιώτη, επακόλουθο της ανανέωσης(προσωρινής αναμπουμπούλας)

----------


## Nemmesis

> και πως γινετε η αναφλεξη απο που παιρνουν ρευμα τα μπουζι?
> 
> δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει βενζινοκιτηρας που να δουλευει χωρις σπινθηρα



σε πολλα αμαξια πλεον ειναι ενσοματομενα τα μπουζοκαλωδια με τους πολλαπλασιαστες σε ενα πλαστικο που βιδωνει πανω απο τα μπουζι..

http://www.traderscity.com/board/pro...-597080-25371/

----------


## Nemmesis

> η "πίπα" είναι ο πολλαπλασιαστής και δίνει υψηλή στο μπουζί απ'ευθείας χωρίς μεσολάβηση καλωδίου.



οχι... πιπα λεμε το βυσμα που ειναι στην ακρη του μπουζοκαλωδιου και το επιτρεπει να κουμποσει στα μπουζι..

----------


## klik

Γι'αυτό το έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά. Πολλαπλασιαστής και "πίπα" είναι ένα εξάρτημα.
α) Παλιά υπήρχε ένας πολλαπλασιαστής με 1 ντιστριμπιτέρ (μοίρασμα υψηλής στα μπουζί του κάθε κυλίνδρου).
Αργότερα έγιναν δύο τροποποιήσεις και αφαιρέθηκε το ντιστριμπιτέρ και στις δύο:
β) δυο πολλαπλασιαστές με μπουζοκαλώδια να δίνουν υχηλή στα μπουζί (2 μπουζί σπινθήριζαν ταυτόχρονα, το ένα στο τέλος της συμπίεσης και το άλλο στην εξαγωγή). 
γ) 4 πολλαπλασιαστές, ένας σε κάθε μπουζί. Αυτό καταργεί τα μπουζοκαλώδια.

----------


## leonidas.k

file m to ekane k emena auto palia alla d m esvine ... apla douleue san trakter opws les k d epirna eukola mpros...emena m to xe kanei gt ithelan ta mpek katharisma gt eixan piasei mouxla :Huh: ..des mipws einai kati tetoio!!!

na rwthsw k egw kati me th seira m???ekana metatropi se ena astra 2000 edition apo 1400cc se 1600cc(to moter to opoio kata ta legomena tou pwliti eixe 30-35 xiliades xiliometra) k mesa se 3 mines(3000 xiliometra peripou) m espase h skafi(to karter) k ragise olos o kormos ston kilindro...auta ta epatha enw odigousa k akoustike ena MPAM gemise olo to amaksi ladia mexri k to port bagaz k ton pisw profilaktira k olos o dromos gia 100-150 metra k piga k na skotwthw alla eutixws to kratisa. OMWS o fanartzis p evale to moter(gt to xa trakarei pio prin k me tin eukairia allaksa k moter) eixe valei ta mpek k ton egkefalo apo to 1400 to moter!!! mipws ftaei auto p eskase etsi to moter???MIPWS KSEREI KAPOIOS KATI POU MPOREI NA ME VOITHISEI????

----------


## Xarry

Καταρχας πρεπει να γραφεις με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες διορθωσε το γιατι βγαζει ματι. Τωρα οσον αφορα τον κινητηρα σου μηπως τον εσπασες εσυ; Δηλαδη κοφτες συνεχεια αλλαγες στα κοκκινα και τετοια; Μηπως ο κινητηρας που εβαλες ηθελε αλλη βαση ως πιο μεγαλος και κατα συνεπεια περισσοτεροι κραδασμοι και δυναμη; Μηπως η μετατροπη εγινε μπακαλιστικα; Επισης σημασια εχει τι λαδι βαζεις.

----------


## leonidas.k

το αμαξι δεν το ζοριζα πηγαινα με 120 στισ 3.5.-4 χιλιαδες στροφες!!οσο για τις αλλαγες τις κραταγα λιγο παραπανω αλλα οχι και κοκκινα...αλλα υπαρχει περιπτωσει να γινει τετοια ζημια απο κακη χρηση??? :Confused1: οσο για τις βασεις δε νομιζω να ηθελε αλλες ειναι ακριβως ιδια τα μοτερ και μικρη η διαφορα στο γκαζι αλλα αμα ηθελε αλλες βασεις θα το ξερες ο μαστορας υποθετω...αυτο με τα μπεκ και τον εγκεφαλο το αποκλυεις?την αλλαγη του μοτερ την εκανε ο φαναρτζης ο οποιος ειχε κανει παρα πολλες στο παρελθον...τι λαδι ακριβως δε ξερω να σου απλα ξερω οτι μαζι με το λαδι εβαζε κ μελι ο μαστορασ που ανεβασε!!

----------


## aris285

καταρχας δεν ξεκηναμε να ψαχνουμε απο τα δύσκολα (φλατζα μηχανης) πρώτα ξεκαθαρίζουμε αν ειναι απο ρευμα η απο τροφωδοσια και ελενχουμε το φιλτρο βενζινης που ειναι το Νο1 με τέτοια συμπτώματα.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Αδελφε μαλλον ο μηχανικος σ εκανε λαδια...
το πλαισιο στο αλλαξε;τα καρτερ που ειχε το 1600 ηταν δικα του (του 1600αριου) η εβαλε τα καρτερ του 1400;

----------


## leonidas.k

το πλαισιο του αυτοκινητου που εχει τους κωδικους εννοεις???αν εννοεις αυτο οχι γιατι θα αφιναμε τα παλια νουμερα...οσο για τα καρτερ αλλαξε μονο τη σκαφη απο κατω απο τον κυλινδρο αλλαξε γτ το 1600 δ ειχε ενα αισθητηρα(extra αισθητηρες π εβγαζε το 2000edition) π ειχε το 1400!! δε ξερω τι μπορει να εχει γινει αλλα και ο μαστορας π το βαλε κ ο πωλητης βγαζουν την ουρα τους απ'εξω κ λενε οτι φταιω εγω!!!!! αυτο με τα μπεκ το αποκλυεται ????δεν αλλαζει ο προγραμματισμος του ψεκασμου βενζινης στα μπεκ??

----------


## Xarry

Φιλε απ οτι καταλαβαινω τα μισα ηταν απο το 1400 και τα αλλα απο το 1600. Αλλαγη μηχανης και μαλιστα με μεγαλυτερο κυβισμο θελει μελετη δεν ειναι παιξε γελασε. Και δυστυχως πλεον οι μηχανικοι κανουν οτι τους καπνισει δεν ξερω αν φταιει οτι τα σχετικα καινουρια αυτοκινητα με εγκεφαλους και λοιπα ειναι πολυ πολυπλοκα και θελουν μελετη τα σχεδια τους. Ο κορμος εχει ραγισει κατα μηκος ενος κυλινδρου;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> το πλαισιο του αυτοκινητου που εχει τους κωδικους εννοεις???αν εννοεις αυτο οχι γιατι θα αφιναμε τα παλια νουμερα...οσο για τα καρτερ αλλαξε μονο τη σκαφη απο κατω απο τον κυλινδρο αλλαξε γτ το 1600 δ ειχε ενα αισθητηρα(extra αισθητηρες π εβγαζε το 2000edition) π ειχε το 1400!! δε ξερω τι μπορει να εχει γινει αλλα και ο μαστορας π το βαλε κ ο πωλητης βγαζουν την ουρα τους απ'εξω κ λενε οτι φταιω εγω!!!!! αυτο με τα μπεκ το αποκλυεται ????δεν αλλαζει ο προγραμματισμος του ψεκασμου βενζινης στα μπεκ??



 τι ψυγειο φορουσες;παντως μην το κουραζεις πετα το μοτερ ειναι πληγωμενο...αμα εχει σπασει και να το κολλησεις θα σπασει παλι...βαλε ενα καινουργιο...

----------


## leonidas.k

ακριβως!!!ναι κατα μηκος του κυλινδρου κ εχει φυγει κομματι απο το καρτερ περιπου 10Χ10cm!!!και αγνοφαινεται η μπιελα κ πιθανον εχει σπασει!!!

----------


## leonidas.k

της μανας του απο το 1400!!! καλα αυτο δ το συζηταμε καν το μοτερ παει για πεταμα!!!αυτο ετσι πως εχει γινει δ φτιαχνεται με τπτ!!!απλα ρε φιλε εδωσα 1100Ε κ δ εχω αμαξι δ βγαζω και ακρη !!!!απλα προσπαθω να μαθω τι εφταιξε κ το παθε αυτο για μπορεσω να βγαλω μια ακρη και πληρωσει αυτος που πραγματικα φταει κ οχι παλι εγω!!!!αν φταιω εγω σε κατι θα τα πληρωσω εγω εννοειται!!!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> της μανας του απο το 1400!!! καλα αυτο δ το συζηταμε καν το μοτερ παει για πεταμα!!!αυτο ετσι πως εχει γινει δ φτιαχνεται με τπτ!!!απλα ρε φιλε εδωσα 1100Ε κ δ εχω αμαξι δ βγαζω και ακρη !!!!απλα προσπαθω να μαθω τι εφταιξε κ το παθε αυτο για μπορεσω να βγαλω μια ακρη και πληρωσει αυτος που πραγματικα φταει κ οχι παλι εγω!!!!αν φταιω εγω σε κατι θα τα πληρωσω εγω εννοειται!!!



εγω ξερω πως αμα βαζεις πιο δυνατο μοτερ αλλαζεις και το ψυγειο...σε καταλαβαινω μηπως ειχε προβλημα στην φλατζα;ειχες κοιταξει να δεις εαν τα νερα κυκλοφορουσαν και δεν χανονταν;βασικα δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να βρεις ακρη.αυτο το συνεργειο σου δωσε καμια ψευτοεγγυηση καλης λειτουργιας;συνηθως οταν κανεις μια μετατροπη σου δινουν κανα 3 μηνο καλης λειτουργιας

----------


## waverunner

> ......τι λαδι ακριβως δε ξερω να σου απλα ξερω οτι μαζι με το λαδι εβαζε κ μελι ο μαστορασ που ανεβασε!!



Μέλι ??? τι κόλπο είναι παλι αυτό????

----------


## leonidas.k

αν ειχε καμενη φλατζα θα χανε νερα κατι τετοιο δ εκανε...ειχα κανει 3000 χιλιομετρα αν δ κυκλοφορουσαν τα νερα θα ανεβαζε θερμοκρασια σωστα??θα το βλεπα!εγω βασικα εχω κολλησει στα μπεκ κ τον εγκεφαλο γτ ενας αλλος μηχανικος που ρωτησα μ πε οτι αλλαζει η χαρτογραφηση κ μπορει να προκλιθηκε απο αυτο ???εσυ τι γνωμη εχεισ για τα μπεκ κ τον εγκεφαλο :Confused1:

----------


## leonidas.k

> Μέλι ??? τι κόλπο είναι παλι αυτό????



ειναι μια μαλακια σαν λαδι πολυ πιχτο το οποιο δινει περισσοτερη διαρκει ζωη λενε!!!!

----------


## waverunner

Συνήθως τέτοια βάζουν στον κινητήρα, όταν αυτός έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Εβαλα κάποτε και γώ σε ένα ASTRA 1.6 του 2000 που είχα , όταν κτυπούσαν οι βαλβίδες.

----------

